#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Liberar compliance test rocker ac

## wdnc5

Pessoal segue em Anexo um Mini tutorial de como liberar o compliance test na lina AC da ubiquiti.

Espero que ajude

Obrigado e faça bom uso.



Duvidas acesse:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/redesbrasil

----------


## delex

> Pessoal segue em Anexo um Mini tutorial de como liberar o compliance test na lina AC da ubiquiti.
> 
> Espero que ajude
> 
> Obrigado e faça bom uso.
> 
> 
> 
> Duvidas acesse:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/redesbrasil





ola amigo , tentei fazer a manobra dentro do rocket so que e ta um erro la no putty , tipo aparace nap tem permissao para reiniciar os servicos , ja tentei um outro iscript mais tambem nao aceitou , ja refiz umas 10 vezes , se puder me achudar ficaria grato obrigado

----------


## julianopeixer

pessoal alguem tem a versão Beta do Rocket AC pra me passar ?


aguardo Retorno 

Obrigado

----------


## edsong

> ola amigo , tentei fazer a manobra dentro do rocket so que e ta um erro la no putty , tipo aparace nap tem permissao para reiniciar os servicos , ja tentei um outro iscript mais tambem nao aceitou , ja refiz umas 10 vezes , se puder me achudar ficaria grato obrigado


Amigo para resolver o problema da permissão, volte ao "WinSCP", vá até o arquivo e clique em propriedades,



e selecione a opção "X" (execução)

----------


## edsong

unica coisa que no meu caso aqui faço os procedimentos, não me apresentam erro algum e ainda sim quando reiniciam, voltam com a mesma lista de canal, dai entro no WinSCP e o radio.1.countrycode continua o mesmo "radio.1.countrycode=76", alguém sabe o motivo?




> amigo.. é possivel fazer com um enlace me produção?, pois tentei aqui, mas percebi que ele altera o SSDI automaticamente para www.ubnt.com


aqui fiz com um enlace funcionando, sem alteração do ssid aqui

----------


## edsong

> ja achei o problema...!!! é que o texto do pdf fica dificil de achar onde contem espaços na digitação.. agora. esta tudo ok... obrigado aos amigos..


coloque a resolução ae pra quem tiver com o mesmo problema que vc!  :Wink:

----------


## wdnc5

feliz em saber que deu certo, Qualquer Duvida estou a disposição.

----------


## philmaster

Amigos esta me dando o erro de XC.v7.1.1# save
Invalid cfg file '/tmp/system.cfg'

O que devo fazer obrigado .

----------


## jesuslunadj

Amigos, estou tentando e se ele funciona, mas apenas got a partir da frequência 5.480-5.860 ... ajudar. obrigado

use o v7.1.1 (XC)

----------


## jesuslunadj

Amigo para resolver o problema da permissão, volte ao "WinSCP", vá até o arquivo e clique em propriedades,

https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...398917&thumb=1

e selecione a opção "X" (execução)

https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...398934&thumb=1

----------


## jesuslunadj

o no Funciona en el rocket ac ptp???

----------


## Maclaud

pessoal esse tuto funciona para as POWERBEAM AC ??

agradeço desde já

----------


## Maclaud

> ja achei o problema...!!! é que o texto do pdf fica dificil de achar onde contem espaços na digitação.. agora. esta tudo ok... obrigado aos amigos..


To com essa dificuldade aq para liberar o compliance na powerbeam AC

----------


## gil2015

esse video ensina como liberar mais canais rocket ac e nanobeam ac de forma simples


http://www.4shared.com/video/wZ06uemVba/ubiquiti.html

----------


## brzampaa

Fiz o procedimento e realmente liberou todos os canais do rocket.. porém agora não consigo achar um que fique em 80 Mhz... mesmo estando setado o 80... aconteceu com alguém? existe alguma coisa que deve ser alterada? ou frequencias especificas pra 80Mhz? grato pela ajuda!!

----------


## wdnc5

Pessoal No meu tuto ensino a fazer de forma Manual, abaixo segue a firmware que já esta com o compliance test ativado bastando apenas selecionar o Pais Licensed;
http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...50701_0949.zip

----------


## brzampaa

Esse erro que está acontecendo comigo, ocorreu com mais alguem? Grato pela ajuda!!

----------


## Nielsen

> Pessoal No meu tuto ensino a fazer de forma Manual, abaixo segue a firmware que já esta com o compliance test ativado bastando apenas selecionar o Pais Licensed;
> http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...50701_0949.zip


Fiz aqui e parece que o rocket morreu, acessei ele e depois parou.

----------


## Nielsen

Atualizei para este firmware
XC.v7.1.1.27574.150519.1505
E fiz o procedimento do pdf e nada.

----------


## wdnc5

Qual rocket esta tentando, pois todos que fiz deu certo!

----------


## Nielsen

> Qual rocket esta tentando, pois todos que fiz deu certo!


R5AC-Lite
No comando
/tmp/system.cfg > /tmp/running.cfg

Tem dado esse monte de erros

----------


## wdnc5

Deve tá fazendo algo de Errado, tenho mais de 6 lites e rodando de boa com ct


att,
wanderson Costa 
Consultoria e projetos wireless
[email protected] /Skype: wanderson_costa2012

----------


## Nielsen

wdnc5 obrigado pela ajuda no privado.

----------


## lioneinformatica

fiz só a primeira parte de alterar nos dois lugares dentro dos dois arquivos, com o winscp e depois fui pelo putty e só dei save reboot e funcionou, sem fazer aquelas outras duas linhas que pra mim estavam dando erro.

----------


## thedarknex

wdnc5 funciona na power bean 500 ac?

----------


## henrickmg

> uuuhhhhhuuuuuuu showww... é uma adrenalina trabalhar em um enlace em produção.. aqui tudo certo... EXPLORANDO NOVOS CANAIS... MUITO OBRIGADO delex PELO POST....


Olá RPA, ja tentei todos procedimentos indicados aqui e nada.
Tenho um Par de R5AC-PTP acaso voce poderia me informar onde estava errando e como conseguiu.

----------


## wdnc5

> Olá RPA, ja tentei todos procedimentos indicados aqui e nada.
> Tenho um Par de R5AC-PTP acaso voce poderia me informar onde estava errando e como conseguiu.



Qual erro esta apresentando ai amigo ?

----------


## atellanet

galera, configurei 2 Litebeam AC desta maneira, acessei a antena pelo WinSCP no arquivo alterei o radio.1.countrycode para 5000 e o radio.countrycode para 5000, fiz isso Nos Dois Arquivos running.cfg e system.cfg, depois abri o putty digitei com comando Save e reboot. esse procedimento deu certo pra mim , espero que ajude alguem.

----------


## glperon

alguem fez esse procedimento para powerbeam ac ??

----------


## Cae7ano

> Fiz o procedimento e realmente liberou todos os canais do rocket.. porém agora não consigo achar um que fique em 80 Mhz... mesmo estando setado o 80... aconteceu com alguém? existe alguma coisa que deve ser alterada? ou frequencias especificas pra 80Mhz? grato pela ajuda!!


Mesma situação do @*brzampaa*, canais liberado mas não fecha enlace em 80Mhz. Na verdade ele nem opera em 80mhz, fica informando 20 ou 40mhz. PowerBeam 400 AC. Alguem com sucesso nessa situação em 80mhz?

----------


## Cae7ano

> Fiz o procedimento e realmente liberou todos os canais do rocket.. porém agora não consigo achar um que fique em 80 Mhz... mesmo estando setado o 80... aconteceu com alguém? existe alguma coisa que deve ser alterada? ou frequencias especificas pra 80Mhz? grato pela ajuda!!



Mesma situação do @*brzampaa*, libera os canais mas não opera em 80mhz, não fecha enlace e fica definido na aba main como 20 ou 40 mhz. PowerBeam 400 AC.. Alguem teve sucesso nessa situação?

----------


## henrickmg

> galera, configurei 2 Litebeam AC desta maneira, acessei a antena pelo WinSCP no arquivo alterei o radio.1.countrycode para 5000 e o radio.countrycode para 5000, fiz isso Nos Dois Arquivos running.cfg e system.cfg, depois abri o putty digitei com comando Save e reboot. esse procedimento deu certo pra mim , espero que ajude alguem.


é ATELLA quero ver funcionar nos Rocket Airprism.
Em Litebeam vai mamão kkk

----------


## eletrocompprovider

> Pessoal segue em Anexo um Mini tutorial de como liberar o compliance test na lina AC da ubiquiti.
> 
> Espero que ajude
> Anexo 58673
> Obrigado e faça bom uso.
> 
> Anexo 58672
> 
> Duvidas acesse:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/redesbrasil




É BEM MAIS FACIL ABRIR O putty. COM O IP 192.168.1.20 ENTRAR COM USER E SENHA COPIAR E COLAR COMANDO ABAIXO. 


echo "radartool cactime 1000" > /etc/persistent/rc.poststartecho "echo '<option value=\"511\">===Compliance Test===</option>\n' >> /etc/ccodes.inc" >> /etc/persistent/rc.poststartchmod +x /etc/persistent/rc.poststartcfgmtd -w -p /etc/reboot

fernando zap 016 99146-5557

----------


## antonoel

comigo só deu certo utilizando o comando

sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg && save && reboot

----------


## Maclaud

para o rocket prism gen2:

sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg
save
reboot

----------


## polettoroger

> para o rocket prism gen2:
> 
> sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg
> save
> reboot



Usei esse comando e não funcionou. A versão do firmware que estou usando é a airOS8 for XC board firmware v8.1.2. Havia testado na mais recente airOS8 for XC board firmware v8.4.2 também.

----------


## polettoroger

Resolvi.... para funcionar o comando, primeiro tive que dar permissão para escrita.

----------


## diegaorj

> Resolvi.... para funcionar o comando, primeiro tive que dar permissão para escrita.


olá estou com a mesma dificuldade, poderia me dizer com deu esse permissão?

----------


## Maclaud

> Usei esse comando e não funcionou. A versão do firmware que estou usando é a airOS8 for XC board firmware v8.1.2. Havia testado na mais recente airOS8 for XC board firmware v8.4.2 também.


aqui uso essa versao e ta funcionando perfeitamente.

----------


## diegaorj

> aqui uso essa versao e ta funcionando perfeitamente.


olá você poderia me passa o passo a passo? 
Muito obrigado meu amigo!

----------


## Maclaud

> olá você poderia me passa o passo a passo? 
> Muito obrigado meu amigo!


eu apenas usei o comando descrito e funcionou tanto na versao xc8.1 e xc8.3
antes de configurar.

segue:
sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg
save
reboot

----------


## fhayashi

Dá o enter logo depois do Reboot se usar copy/paste

----------


## diegaorj

> Resolvi.... para funcionar o comando, primeiro tive que dar permissão para escrita.


no meu enlace tenho um Rocket AC lite e uma Rocket AC Prism, la lite funcionou de cara com esse comando: sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg
save
reboot

A Rocket AC Prism não funcionou, acredito que tenha que da permissão a escrita no putty, mais não sei dar a permissão, alguém poderia me ajudar?

----------


## alextaws

Alguém conseguiu habilitar no Rocket Prism AC o compilance test? podem passar o procedimento

----------

